# More Sav monitor pics



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

this is him eating a pinky whole.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

just a basic pic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet little savannah
what are your plans for him in the future


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am in the process of designing a vage that has a total see threw front with 1/4 inch plexi glass as the matieral. I am also going to have the front on a track so it slides up and down.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice monitor you have there. Are they pretty calm lizards?


----------

